# Felt F-75 11-25 -> 11-27 cassette change



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Any reason that I can't swap out an 11-25 cassette on a 2009 Felt F-75 for an 11-27?

If not, do you think I'll need to lengthen the chain?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> Any reason that I can't swap out an 11-25 cassette on a 2009 Felt F-75 for an 11-27?
> 
> If not, do you think I'll need to lengthen the chain?


 check the capacity of the rear derailleur. You might end up with a little slop in the 34t x 11t.

Maybe a 12-27t is a better choice unless you _need_ the 50t x 11t


----------



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

I switched from the 11-25 to an 11-28 on my Z35 with 105 and have had no issues at all.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

afm223 said:


> I switched from the 11-25 to an 11-28 on my Z35 with 105 and have had no issues at all.


Technically the 28t may exceed the capacity of the rear deraileur by 1t.

Your (O.P.) results may vary.

-SD


----------



## afm223 (Jun 28, 2010)

According to Shimano literature the 105 deraileur is not compatable with the 28t Ultegra cassette, but on my bike it works perfectly.


----------

